
Give me all my data Facebook: Interview with professor Ruben Verborgh - andeebe
https://tapmydata.com/give-me-my-data-facebook-interview-with-ruben-verborgh/
======
Yuval_Halevi
The sad reality is that most people just don't care about their data

Even if you will tell them what other companies might do with it, and show
them how to delete their data out of the databases, they won't do it.

I didn't saw any big change after Cambridge Analytica data scandal. People
still use facebook

